# suspension damage?



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

I accidentally hit a big pothole at 60 MPH in my 82 datsun 200sx.the driver side front wheel hit it.Nothing looks bent or broken but it seems to have messed up the handling.If I turn to the left the car behaves like normal but if I turn the right the car seems unstable on pavement.On gravel turning to the right almost puts the car into a spin at any speed about 20 mph.Im gonna have an alignment shop look at in the morning to see if they can find the culprit.If they can't anybody know what might have gotten messed up?


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

took it in for an alignment,turns out both front wheel bearings and the steering idler bushings where gone.The idler bushings would explain the clunk that was present in the car when turning very sharp since I bought the car...The pothole must have broken the already worn front wheel bearing..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the control arm wasnt bent?


----------

